# Wood Sided Caboose Marker Lights



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure which forum to post this in, but I'll try here first.

I need to find out what Marker Lights will work on a Charles Ro Denver & Rio Grande Western Wood Side Caboose. This caboose has two square hole in the side that the grain of wheat bulb stick out of. Will Aristocraft Marker Lights work on this caboose?

Dan S.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Charles Ro is connected with USA Trains, it's more likely that their markers are what you want. 
I've not pulled these apart, I don't know if they are round or square pegs for your holes ... but as long as there is body putty, no hole is too big or mis-shaped anymore.... 


Happy Rails, 
John


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are interested in highly detailed ones, look at Trackside Details. 

Larry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

the ones Tomar makes are superb
nice size and great color in the lens'-RGG or RYY
-easy to use too


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan;

It's not a good photo, but maybe better than nothing. The yellow caboose in the right of the photo has the Tomar marker lamps. They are very nice brass castings and come with the miniature bulbs. I think they are available with either red/yellow or red/green lenses.










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 28 Jun 2012 11:39 AM 
Dan;

It's not a good photo, but maybe better than nothing. The yellow caboose in the right of the photo has the Tomar marker lamps. They are very nice brass castings and come with the miniature bulbs. I think they are available with either red/yellow or red/green lenses. David Meashey

Like Dave M. has done.. We have change all of our cabooses and end pass car with Tomar marker lamps..Very nice detailed and more in scale for us. We are using 12 v lamps with 9 v batt. so we switch them on when we want them for night runs.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys for all the input. I found out the Charles Ro trains is now USA trains so thier marker light will work. It has a square peg that fits in the square hole in the side of the caboose. I was going to use a Delton marker light, but it has a round peg, so that won't work. I will either buy the marker light from USA trains or just use the Ozark Minatures OM-34E marker Lights that I already have and put a LED inside them. They are nice looking and even though they are 1:20 scale they are smaller than the plastic ones on my Delton and Charles Ro Cabooses which are 1:24 scale. 

Thanks again for all your help. 

Dan S. 
Colorado and Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies/webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones from Tomar that Dave mentioned are a quality product. A 3mm led will fit inside.
https://tomarindustries.com/gs.htm


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The easier thing to do is get a set of USA trains marker lights. They fit in the square hole. Here is a link:

*Item #R2083*


I didn't really like the USA markers. They are kind of clunky. I much prefer the markers made by Ozark miniatures. To fix the large square hole, I plugged it up with styrene. I was repainting my cabeese, so the plug worked for me. I use the 1:20.3 version (like you already have) as they look better then the 1:24 version with the USA/Charles Ro caboose. The Ozark markers (compared to others like Tomar, USA, Aritso, etc...) also look more like what the D&RGW used. Be sure to use amber colored lenses for the front and side (red lens for the rear) per D&RGW practices.

Almost forgot. The Ozark markers have to be drilled out to light. A little tricky to do, but not impossible. And the lenses (basically rhinestones) need to have the silver backing sanded off for light to shine through. I used a high numbered sand paper to do this. Minimizes visible scratches.

Some photos showing the hole plug, and finished with Ozark Miniatures markers, and a link to more detail on the mods I made to these USA cabeese: *Caboose Link*


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Matt: I like the change in color from the red to the brown and had thought about doing that to this one as well. My other Charls Ro Long caboose is the bron color with the black roof, so It would be good to repaint this one. I do like the paint scheme better that the all red. Where did you get the decals or dry transfers for the lettering. I would like to keep the number 0505 if I can. Who do you recommend to get the decals from?

Dan S.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have looked at both the Microscle decals and CDS dry transfers and neither of them have the small lettering for the WT and Build date , other things like the repack date for the bearings and such. I like to have this lettering put back on the caboose after I repaint it. Where did you get your lettering from for those details.

Dan S.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

The marker lights that I have are already pre cored and come with Red and Green jewels as well as reflectors. I am assuming that the reflectors are for if you want to mount these on a switch stand. I already have the 12V bulbs that fit inside them, but have been thinking of getting 3mm white LEDs to put in them as they would use less power than the 12V bulbs and not drain the 9V battery as fast.

So when I mount the markers I will have the green facing to the side of the caboose with the reds facing front and back.

Dan S.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The Microscale D&RGW caboose set is too large for the USA caboose.

I used CDS dry transfers for my cabeese. But the letterboard was too large for the small MDC caboose. So I had *Stan Cedarleaf* make a custom letterboard. If you have trouble finding decals for your caboose, Stan can make a custom set for you. Very reasonably priced too.


----------

